

Cascadia Cypherpunk Convergence- April 11th - jeepers

A cypherpunk is someone who uses cryptography and similar methods to
achieve societal and political change.<p>-------------------<p>Over the last two decades we have seen the Internet transformed from a
tool of emancipation to the most insidious threat to human liberty the
world has ever seen.
But amidst the seemingly intractable rise of a transnational
surveillance society, there is a small spark of hope endowed on us
through the power of mathematics.
It is possible to formulate a math problem (an algorithm) so difficult
that even the mightiest superpower cannot decipher it. It is this
fundamental property of our physical universe that provides some
measure of hope in what otherwise seems to be very dark times.<p>Through this conference we hope to increase how networked our movement
is and raise public awareness about issues of privacy, technology and
social change in the digital age.<p>Downtown Portland Oregon
Portland State University
Smith Memorial Student Union Building- Second Floor
Saturday April 11th 2015 10am-7pm
======
jeepers
cascadiacypherpunk.net

~~~
shiftpgdn
Hosted on Wix. Not exactly hearkening to the days of yore here.

